# [SOLVED] all my printers disappeared??



## nerothehero (Aug 3, 2009)

i was trying to print a document on a hp laser jet 2600n -it was on my network- but it didn't print ...

and when i checked my printers ...


there were nothing

even my primo PDF (a pdf converter)

and the strange thing is all the other people on my network can print with that printer (the 2600n)

any ideas??


----------



## nerothehero (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: all my printers disappeared??*

I Solved The Problem By My Self..

Thanks Anyway


----------



## michalina (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: all my printers disappeared??*

Can you post that what is the solution ??
what happen ..with your printer..at that time.





banner printing-Popup display // printing solution


----------



## nerothehero (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: all my printers disappeared??*

all what i did is following the "let me fix it myself" in this link

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324757


----------



## michalina (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: all my printers disappeared??*

Ok thanks or reply..........


----------



## michalina (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: all my printers disappeared??*

Ok thanks or reply..........






Fire Science Training- A fire training College


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: all my printers disappeared??*

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------

